# Mesquite smoked squirrel and a few beers



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That slingshot is hardcore!!
I love it!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm beer !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

lol the title makes me think back to when i was in high school i would smoke squirrels whole and take them to lunch at school and sit and eat at the table with the ladys i got a bunch of free lunchs and no dates hind sight is 20/20 lol.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL Ghost.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooting


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds great!

Tell us about your shooter! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice one August!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments guys, I wish I could take credit for the shooter but that was all mother nature. Like my friend Jamie Pleasant says, "Slingshots are free, they grow on trees." 

Fork is mesquite, hence the title and the only thing I did was take a little of the outside off, soak in linseed, cover with superglue and polish a bit. 

This slingshot hobby is one of the few that I know that you can spend as much money as you want on space age materials, world class workmanship and enough hype to fill buckets, the truth is, it won't shoot one iota better than a stick you find laying on the ground. LOL


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow Clever, somebody like me that gets up at the butt crack of dawn.  Spent too much of my life getting up at 04:30 now 06:00 is sleeping in. HAHAHA


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Wow Clever, somebody like me that gets up at the butt crack of dawn.  Spent too much of my life getting up at 04:30 now 06:00 is sleeping in. HAHAHA


I'm an early bird for sure! However, isn't this the best time to get game?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

That saying "The early bird gets the worm." has always cracked me up. Everyone completely overlooks the fact that the early worm gets ate. HAHAHA

I agree, love watching the world wake up in the woods and it is for sure the best time to get supper.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> That saying "The early bird gets the worm." has always cracked me up. Everyone completely overlooks the fact that the early worm gets ate. HAHAHA
> 
> I agree, love watching the world wake up in the woods and it is for sure the best time to get supper.


Hahaha, Touché!! 

I just finished my new natural August, I'm going to be posting it soon... I'm sure you will like it. I'm getting better with natural OTT shooting.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great shooter and nice fat squirrel. Beer is always good.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

The beer looks good!  Is there really enough meat on the squirrel for a meal? What dose it taste like?


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay August, I don't know what the legalities of shipping alcohol are (or if there are any), but I got to send you some good Canadian beer!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

August West said:


> That saying "The early bird gets the worm." has always cracked me up. Everyone completely overlooks the fact that the early worm gets ate. HAHAHA
> 
> I agree, love watching the world wake up in the woods and it is for sure the best time to get supper.


I always heard that the worm wasn't up early but was out way too late!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Can opener,

Squirrels are very, very tasty one of my favorite foods actually.

LVO,

Very good point, those worms should go to bed earlier. LOL

CM,

PM sent.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice looking shooter there


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Beautiful natural and nice shooting.


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

he was a very fine looking squirrel.


----------

